# Man down in the bar downstairs.



## mycrofft (Oct 7, 2008)

One of those joints you go down a staircase in front of the building proper, used to be the emergency exit from the former store's basement. Big man, alert, stated he stood up, had a sharp pain in his chest, and fell down with shortness of breath, both symptoms resolving quickly thereafter. Sat up, tried to stand...bang, out again. His friends kept him unhurt and dialed 911. We took him to the local hospital where they determined later he had a relatively "minor" MI which triggered an arrythmia.

He had been celebrating passing his commercial pilot's license (airliner) that afternoon.h34r:


----------



## reaper (Oct 7, 2008)

Short lived, if he has a heart condition!!


----------



## MRE (Oct 7, 2008)

Good thing he waited until afternoon in the bar to have his MI.  It would have been a lot more exciting if it was a few hours earlier and he was doing his flying test.


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Avoided Disaster?*



			
				KB1OEV said:
			
		

> Good thing he waited until afternoon in the bar to have his MI. It would have been a lot more exciting if it was a few hours earlier and he was doing his flying test.



I was just thinking the same thing lol.. Flying a big ol jumbo jet and BLAM he's out!
Well good think it happened at a bar and not 30,000 feet. ^_^


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 8, 2008)

*Yeah on both!*

My Guard unit here used to do flight physicals as a courtesy for some of our pilots and their friends. We had done his EKG and it was awaiting a read at the cardiologist's, but pt related no prior S/S..of course!
He wasn't one of ours, but imagine a pilot blacking out going 450 nmph at 200 feet with a backseater working the camera in his RF4-C!


----------

